# Rd 2 Game 4: Heat @ Nets (5/12 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*@*









    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465571101066948608
'nuff said.

Other than this, D needs to be much, much better.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Jones should start and have Battier come off the bench, we can get into a hot start with that line up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Livingston has owned Wade in the post this series. Wade is usually really good down there on D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nets trying to bait the Heat. first Pierce gives a shoulder bump to Battier after the whistle, then KG swiped at Mario after the whistle and now Anderson gets tangled up with Lebron after the whistle.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Refs give out Double T's to Anderson and Lebron. Wow. 

So Pierce, Battier, Anderson and Lebron all have T's already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466010297694965760


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-22 after 1

Not much D on either side. Heat shoot 11-20 while the Nets shoot 9-15. 

Just like game 3, Lebron had a big 1st. Others have to step up while he's on the bench.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cool story Spo....SMH


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is why I always mock Spoo for playing Diawara.

What does he see in Rashard? What does he see?! I don't get it!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shard missed layup...

What does he see?! Spooooooooooo!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

We are giving them and-ones.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This lineup is giving us nothing on offense. Why is Bosh so quiet? Need to get him involved.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

It seems we can't do it without LeBron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo's really going down with Rashard. Makes no sense at all. Can't have a player that useless in a playoff rotation. James Jones is lights out. Beasley can create for himself and rebound.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Rashard out. Brilliant move, coach.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't know where Bosh's mind goes sometimes. Second obvious goaltend already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh, Finally.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bosh is not doing more than goaltending.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron comes in and we play ten times better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Angry Lebron on those two last baskets. 

Mario has made some great passes this half. 

Ray and JJ really opening up the floor just with their presence.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, thought Jay-Z and Beyonce would stay away tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ

been a while since we've seen one of those.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So having JJ in is good on offense, but not so good when we're in the penalty and he cant guard anyone without fouling. Especially when he's being asked to guard Joe Johnson.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3.2 remaining after Lebron's free throws. Already expecting that buzzer beater..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

56-49 at the half

Great offensive half for the Heat. 56 points on 63%. Lebron was amazing. 25 points on 9-13 shooting. 

Nets just 2-8 from 3 after hitting 15 the game before. But they hit 9 in the 2nd half of game 3 so we cant have any let downs on close outs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo really resistant to go with JJ huh. Not sure what more evidence he needs to turf shard, who sucks so bad. 

We want b-easy!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is why I constantly bring up the Diawara thing. How can you miss so far on your evaluation that you start a player who isn't even NBA worthy?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Nets are effective.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat cant get any stops.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another easy putback for Garnett after multiple Heat players forgot what boxing out is. Lot of really poor D this quarter too. Giving them lots of confidence. Wade and LeBron have been some of the ones playing crap D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another stint for Rashard, because that last one was a real hoot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fml


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is shook on D. Doesnt know what to do with Livingston in the post.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

My goodness. Its Lebron or nothing right now. 

37 points. 12 in a row for the Heat. And there's still 4 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Manbearpig or a tied series. Gotta get this win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Allen 333.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

We can't defend threes now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Rashard Lewis just turned down a wide open three so he could move in and brick a shot awfully.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's clear path


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gonna need 50 from LBJ to get this one. Got a bad feeling. 

**** off rashard!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

79-76 after 3

Lebron with 40 through 3. He'll likely rest now. Where the offense will come from now? Who the hell knows...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario has to stay away from that 5th foul here early in the 4th. He's been one of the better offensive players for the Heat tonight and Cole has been awful.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 79-76 after 3
> 
> Lebron with 40 through 3. *He'll likely rest now*. Where the offense will come from now? Who the hell knows...


HE BETTER NOT REST WTF!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron staying in for the 1st couple of minutes. Forgot he'd been doing that during the playoffs. 

Another fouled jump shooter...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Couldnt have started the 4th off any worse. Wow.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Worst way to start the quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray's gone stupid.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Somebody has to make one of these wide open shots.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We suck


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Mario. sick pass by Ray


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers is gonna get paid.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Allen has missed the shots here but some nice rebounding and an assist now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario gets his 5th. One thing he couldnt do. 

JJ, not Cole, checks in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 333


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bosh 3333.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass that was by Lebron to Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

SMH Wade...


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Cant believe im saying this but, don't give Wade the ball.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Two bad possessions by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333

Wow


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This LeBron fella can play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

NBA refs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

omfg Wade...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Spo should be telling everyone: "Give it to Man Bear Pig...and move away. Far away."


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fml wade


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Wade is throwing it directly in to Nets players hands.

He is literally trying to lose us the game, jealous of Lebrons career night


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This has been the worst fourth quarter Wade has ever played.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with 5 fouls now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

5 on Lebron....


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

So many wasted possessions by Miami.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

****ing SHITT....this game i swear


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, thought that high arcing 3 by Bosh was going in.

Great D by Lebron with 5 fouls.

Need a score here.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Lebron needs to stop trusting teammates


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 33333


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Like A Bosh.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade with a big board!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade free throws...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade, make your damn free throws please.

Probably the guy I trust least at the line.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Make at least one FT, Wade.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

OMG THANKYOU BOSH


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Brooklyn had a foul to give. Hallelujah.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh coming through with a huge 3 again.

Need both of these FTs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy shit. I thought Wade had forgotten about the 5 second call.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> Make at least one FT, Wade.


inbounding


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Heads up play from Bron to get it to Ray before the foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what were the Nets doing there?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Pyrex said:


> inbounding


Yeah, we were lost there. 

Allen to the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray makes both.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Allen makes both.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

if Nets miss i kinda hope Bron gets the board and go to the line for a career playoff high


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Pyrex said:


> if Nets miss i kinda hope Bron gets the board and go to the line for a career playoff high


Exactly what I was hoping for too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pyrex said:


> if Nets miss i kinda hope Bron gets the board and go to the line for a career playoff high


He deserves 50 tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray makes both again.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

YES! D. Will sends LeBron to line with 1.1 seconds left lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron fouled

Get your 50, Lebron.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shucks, Bron only gets 49.

Only...


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

**** he missed it!!!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This was a big win. Taken to the brink and got the big win. This one is over in 5.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Lebron, you bum! :laugh:

Heat win 102-96

Lebron :worthy:

Bosh with 2 big 3 's in the 4. He continues to earn the big shot Bosh nickname.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Wade gets a big fat F for his performance, F for ****ing asshole.

He better make it up to Lebron next game


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Lebron had to shoulder te load tonight. But that's enough to beat these terrible Nets. Wade and Bosh can't play like this against Indiana


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It took a month, but it finally feels like we're in the playoffs :laugh:


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Wade2Bosh said:


> It took a month, but it finally feels like we're in the playoffs :laugh:


Same here, tonight I finally got that playoff anxiety.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Pyrex said:


> Wade gets a big fat F for his performance, F for ****ing asshole.
> 
> He better make it up to Lebron next game


Wade and the rest of the team better take LeBron to the best massage in Miami. 

We need to close it out now. Pacers will probably take out Wizards in the next game and we don't want them to have more rest.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> Wade and the rest of the team better take LeBron to the best massage in Miami.
> 
> We need to close it out now. Pacers will probably take out Wizards in the next game and we don't want them to have more rest.


Wade should be doing the massage himself lol. Pacers have their irrational confidence back, we need to wrap this one up and steal game one in Indiana.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

For the 1st 6 games of the playoffs, the narrative was that the Heat were 6-0 without Lebron even needing to push himself.

Over the next couple of days, all the talk nationally will be about how the Heat rely too much on Lebron.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Based on Spoelstra's speech now, we can expect Lewis to keep getting minutes.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466049943267196928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466050088989913088


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Paul Pierce and KG have seen that Bosh corner 3 beat them in a big game before. Same corner and everything...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466053303668076544


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Paul Pierce and KG have seen that Bosh corner 3 beat them in a big game before. Same corner and everything...
> 
> Chris Bosh hits huge 3 pointer vs Celtics in Game 7 (2012 East Finals) - YouTube


Allen had the pleasure to watch it too, haha.










As usual, LeBron is behind it with great plays.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron is going to speak soon.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

i think missed it, did he go up?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

King James has the floor now.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron with two assists in the scoreboard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I know they have deep ties with "He Got Game", but its still very weird watching this game back, seeing Ray hit a 3 and Spike Lee being on his feet cheering on the Heat (even though i'm sure he is just cheering on his boy and not the team).


----------

